# Hoop Tech NEW cap hoop for 6-needle & 10-needle Brother/Babylock machines



## Lollie Conn (Aug 25, 2008)

Can anyone tell me all about the new cap hoops that Hoop Tech has manufactured for the Brother / Babylock 6-needle and also the 10-needle machines? I know that they are separate, one for the 6-needle and one for the 10-needle. I know that you can get higher up on the cap. But....can you also get closer to the brim of the cap? How wide can you sew? Can it handle the "flat" brim, snap-back caps? Do you just need to buy the hoop and jig? Or do you need to buy the hoop, the jig, and the driver? How high can ya go?

I have seen a demonstration on You-Tube, just one. But, it didn't address the issues that I am curious about.

Has anyone put the new "DREAM" cap hoop to good use yet? IF so....Please share with me!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## sandhopper2 (Apr 26, 2010)

I have it , and it is a dream 
Yes you need the hoop and the jig , not the driver use the PR driver 
There is a small part that you add to the driver that makes the machine think it has a standard hoop so you can sew a large area and very close to the brim 
I saw this at the LB ISS show and they did 4 or 5 lines of text on the front of a hat 
The you tube video does not really show what it can do they should have recorded what I saw at the show 
It does cost a few $ but I like what I can do with it 
Larry


----------



## Lollie Conn (Aug 25, 2008)

sandhopper2 said:


> I have it , and it is a dream
> Yes you need the hoop and the jig , not the driver use the PR driver
> There is a small part that you add to the driver that makes the machine think it has a standard hoop so you can sew a large area and very close to the brim
> I saw this at the LB ISS show and they did 4 or 5 lines of text on the front of a hat
> ...


SO many thanks to you Larry! And, you answered all my questions. Yes, I agree, the video doesn't show off one of the hoop's best selling points (like closer to the brim seam) that many 6-needle and 10-needle folks Want. 
About how wide can you sew with it? 
Larry, again, THANK YOU!


----------



## sandhopper2 (Apr 26, 2010)

I have done seam to seam on a 6 panel otto hat almost 6 inches , I have not had much time to play with different designs , but I like how it holds the hat firm and the hooping jig helps get it tight
Larry


----------



## carol25 (Oct 9, 2009)

Larry,
Can you tell me where I can purchase this hoop and jig? And what is the small part you can add to the driver and where would a person get that? I really need this! I can not get my machine to move down close to the brim of the cap at all.
Thank You ,
Carol 
[email protected]


----------



## sandhopper2 (Apr 26, 2010)

carol25 said:


> Larry,
> Can you tell me where I can purchase this hoop and jig? And what is the small part you can add to the driver and where would a person get that? I really need this! I can not get my machine to move down close to the brim of the cap at all.
> Thank You ,
> Carol
> [email protected]


I got the setup from Hooptech , the whole kit comes with everything that is needed Dream frame and the jig is all you need 
This setup gives you the small part that make the machine think you have a standard hoop attached , then it is up to you to do the trace to make sure design fits in the hoop 
Good Luck , I like hooptech I just got the clamp frames and will soon get the windo for doing the sides of hats 
Larry


----------

